# Macintosh Entourage question



## jessejames4 (Apr 12, 2005)

I've changed my Macs in my art department over to use Entourage instead of Apple Mail because we are now on a new MS PC server. Entourage is much like Outlook Express on the PC, which I use a lot as well. 

Outlook Express on the PC has a great feature, the "Request Read Receipt", which I use frequently. However, I've looked all over the Entourage Help feature and have also searched here as well but I see nothing about Read Receipts on the Mac. I know how Apple sometimes has it's own nomenclature so am I just missing this or it it actually not there?

Jesse Parris
art director


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there -- Welcome to Tech Support Guy.

Take a look at the second post in this thread:

http://capmac.org/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=6789&

Hope that helps!


----------

